# First time -A bit confused



## wibigfish (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve done quite a bit of reading on this site, but am confused on a few things.

This is my first time doing bacon and I’m 7 days into the curing process on 13lbs of pork bellies (rindoff)

I ended up using eq dry brine method and vac sealed the bellies after they were rubbed down with the mixture.

I ended up using the .25% cure as suggested by the diggingdog calculator. However, I realized that this will give me 156ppm of nitrites. Reading the forums it appears that traditional dry cured would be max of 200ppm and wet brine would be 120ppm max.

I’m not sure if I overdid the cure amount given that what I am doing isn’t an actual traditional dry cure but more of a dry “brine”.

I may be overthinking this, but this is my first time with bacon and want to make sure I’m good.  I usually stick to fish, but am looking to expand my horizons into meats.

I appreciate any help or input.

Matt


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 27, 2020)

If you followed the diggingdog calculator you will be fine.  156ppm is good


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

as 

 smokin peachey
  has you covered. You'll be good...welcome to the addiction of curing your own bacon!

Ryan


----------



## wibigfish (Aug 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> If you followed the diggingdog calculator you will be fine.  156ppm is good



 Thank you much!


----------



## wibigfish (Aug 27, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> as
> 
> smokin peachey
> has you covered. You'll be good...welcome to the addiction of curing your own bacon!
> ...



Thanks Ryan, I look forward to starting with bacon and working into other meats/sausages.  It’s a bit intimidating the first go round for sure!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

wibigfish said:


> Thanks Ryan, I look forward to starting with bacon and working into other meats/sausages.  It’s a bit intimidating the first go round for sure!


We've all been there! Don't get in a hurry,  double check your measurements,  and if ya have questions just ask...better to be safe.  After curing take the belly and rinse it off, then I usually cut a slice or two out of the middle and do a fry test before smoking. If it's too salty soak it in cold water for awhile,  can also change the water. If ya smoke it and its too salty your stuck with it.

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep, you are good...200ppm is the max allowable nitrite for bacon. 156 will get it done. 

And welcome to SMF...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2020)

The Guys got you covered. 156ppm is the standard for most Quick Cured meats, Ham, Canadian Loin Bacon and Sausages like Kielbasa and Andouille. 156ppm is a Safe amount with a Dry Rub Cure or a Brine Cure.
With Belly Bacon,  the USDA, lowered the standard cure amount to 120 ppm,  over concerns of people frying their Bacon in a 600°F Pan until well done and crispy. This method of cooking can generate small amounts  of Nitrosamine, a compound that is associated with some types of Cancer. Oooow, Scarey Stuff! Turns out cooking at lower temps, like in the 325 to 350°F Oven, reduces  Nitrosamine production and simply adding  some Acid, like Orange, Apple or Tomato Juice or the Fruit to your meal, Completely  Eliminates any issue or effect of Nitrosamine. GRANDMA, was pretty smart serving OJ with Bacon and Eggs!...JJ


----------



## daveomak.fs (Aug 28, 2020)

< Dry Cured Bacon (rind-off): A maximum of 200 ppm of nitrite or equivalent of potassium nitrite (246 ppm) can be used in dry cured bacon. Note: the calculation method for nitrite in dry cured bacon is the same as that for nitrite in other dry cured products. Refer to pages 24-27.
You did good...


----------



## wibigfish (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you all for taking the time to answer.

one more question, is there a minimum ppm for dry cured as well?  I assume there is, but I can’t seem to find it anywhere.

Matt


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good job asking Matt!! You got excellent answers. Some people are too stubborn to ask and take unneeded  risks. Let us know how it turns out with some Q view pics.


----------



## wibigfish (Aug 31, 2020)

So I started with one of the smaller of my pork bellies today.  Figured I’d try one before committing to doing them all. 

I ended up starting out with cold smoking for 2 hours and then got a trifle nervous and decided to bump up the temp to 225 on the smoker and just hot smoke this one Belly.  It is sitting at about 140 now 3 hours in.  

Next ones will be cold smoked, they are still in the cure, but I’m trying to work up a bit of confidence before I commit to cold smoking for 12+ hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2020)

Keep the Faith! There are a whole bunch of guys watching your back and will jump in if you do anything wrong. Worst case, the Belly's are too salty, a pre-soak before smoking will fix that. Or, the Belly's are under cured and that is not an issue , in this case because you will cook it before eating anyway...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2020)

wibigfish said:


> So I started with one of the smaller of my pork bellies today.  Figured I’d try one before committing to doing them all.
> 
> I ended up starting out with cold smoking for 2 hours and then got a trifle nervous and decided to bump up the temp to 225 on the smoker and just hot smoke this one Belly.  It is sitting at about 140 now 3 hours in.
> 
> Next ones will be cold smoked, they are still in the cure, but I’m trying to work up a bit of confidence before I commit to cold smoking for 12+ hours.




12 hours will be no problem since it was cured properly. If possible keep the smoker at under 100 degrees so you don't render any of the fat. As Jimmy said do a fry test and check salt content if salty soak it. After the rinse and soak if needed hang it in front of a fan if possible to dry. If you can't hang it then put it in the smoker without smoke for around an hour then start the smoke. Personally after smoking I put it in the fridge for 2-3 days before I slice and vacuum seal it seems to allow the smoke to even out a bit


----------

